# Dan's Blue Note



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is my first review of a tobacco, just opened a tin of blue note yesterday. I got my new meer and wanted to try an aromatic so I picked up the blue note as well. So, the tobacco is very mild and will bite, which I find unusual for an aromatic, all the ones that I have had so far you really have to hit it hard to bite. I didn't get a whole lot of flavor out of it, I think it smells better than what it taste, but this is only the first bowl and will update after a couple more.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Here is my first review of a tobacco, just opened a tin of blue note yesterday. I got my new meer and wanted to try an aromatic so I picked up the blue note as well. So, the tobacco is very mild and will bite, which I find unusual for an aromatic, all the ones that I have had so far you really have to hit it hard to bite. I didn't get a whole lot of flavor out of it, I think it smells better than what it taste, but this is only the first bowl and will update after a couple more.


Being an aromatic has little to do with causing bite. Tongue bite can come in 2 forms. The first being heat. If you puff on any tobacco to fast, (usually in an attempt to obtain additional flavor) the heat that is produced will actually cause a burn on the tongue that usually won't be felt until the next morning. Secondly, bite can also be the result of a high Ph level (caustic) of the smoke. This is again caused by puffing to hard and fast, and again usually won't be noticed until the next morning.

It's true that some aromatic tobaccos will smoke somewhat hotter due to the additives used to produce the desired aroma and taste, but I know of know aromatic tobacco that will produce burn if you smoke it slowly. And surprisingly, I think you'll find the slower you smoke a tobacco, the more taste you will experience. So learn to sip rather than gulp.p

F. Prefect


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I believe the water from the burning sugar casing also tends to bite. If most of your aros did not bite, you are smoking either some bland stuff or some incredibly well blended tobacco. Good luck with that Blue Note. It smells like Christmas sugar cookies to me. SMELLS like cookies. Tastes like.....


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

F. Prefect said:


> Being an aromatic has little to do with causing bite. Tongue bite can come in 2 forms. The first being heat. If you puff on any tobacco to fast, (usually in an attempt to obtain additional flavor) the heat that is produced will actually cause a burn on the tongue that usually won't be felt until the next morning. Secondly, bite can also be the result of a high Ph level (caustic) of the smoke. This is again caused by puffing to hard and fast, and again usually won't be noticed until the next morning.
> 
> It's true that some aromatic tobaccos will smoke somewhat hotter due to the additives used to produce the desired aroma and taste, but I know of know aromatic tobacco that will produce burn if you smoke it slowly. And surprisingly, I think you'll find the slower you smoke a tobacco, the more taste you will experience. So learn to sip rather than gulp.p
> 
> F. Prefect


Thanks for explaining tongue bite to me, I had no idea what it was.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I believe the water from the burning sugar casing also tends to bite. If most of your aros did not bite, you are smoking either some bland stuff or some incredibly well blended tobacco. Good luck with that Blue Note. It smells like Christmas sugar cookies to me. SMELLS like cookies. Tastes like.....


It smells great, but the taste is very unsatisfactory. I actually really never smoke aromatics, just wanted to give this one a try since I have heard some good things about it.


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

I picked up a tin of this a couple years back because I had heard good things. I used to enjoy it quite a bit while fishing. Well, I had an opportunity to fish again a couple of weeks ago and figured I might as well bring this with me. I have to say I was rather unimpressed this time around. I suppose my pallet has evolved beyond it.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Foz said:


> I picked up a tin of this a couple years back because I had heard good things. I used to enjoy it quite a bit while fishing. Well, I had an opportunity to fish again a couple of weeks ago and figured I might as well bring this with me. I have to say I was rather unimpressed this time around. I suppose my pallet has evolved beyond it.


one of the few "big name or big reputation" baccy's that I truly don't like


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

EvanS said:


> one of the few "big name or big reputation" baccy's that I truly don't like


Yeah, it seems to fall into that love it or hate it category. I like a bowl of it once in while, but I think I would quickly grow "tired" of it if I tried to smoke it every day. For some smokers, it has it's place.p

F. Prefect


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Funny, I often think the phrase *blue note* while smoking a good English rich with Latakia (esp Syrian, but good Cyprian ones like Penzance and Margate too). I have never had Dan's Blue note but it sounds like a far cry away from what I like to think of as *blue note*


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe I wasn't born for aromatics. I liked the Blue Note buzz; liked the label on the tin; liked the name; liked the smell on opening the tin - no, LOVED the smell.

Smoke has nice aroma hints, the taste is edgy-bitey and bordering on bad. The aftertaste is like, uh, (taste-taste - think-think)... ass.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

TimB said:


> Funny, I often think the phrase *blue note* while smoking a good English rich with Latakia (esp Syrian, but good Cyprian ones like Penzance and Margate too). I have never had Dan's Blue note but it sounds like a far cry away from what I like to think of as *blue note*


It's a completely different animal. Mr. Moo's description is probably about as close as you're gonna get. I smoke a bowl every once in a while, and it seems I'm never quite sure exactly what to expect. Don't know what it's cased with, but it plays hell with my taste buds.:2

F. Prefect


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

F. Prefect said:


> Being an aromatic has little to do with causing bite. Tongue bite can come in 2 forms. The first being heat. If you puff on any tobacco to fast, (usually in an attempt to obtain additional flavor) the heat that is produced will actually cause a burn on the tongue that usually won't be felt until the next morning. Secondly, bite can also be the result of a high Ph level (caustic) of the smoke. This is again caused by puffing to hard and fast, and again usually won't be noticed until the next morning.
> 
> It's true that some aromatic tobaccos will smoke somewhat hotter due to the additives used to produce the desired aroma and taste, but I know of know aromatic tobacco that will produce burn if you smoke it slowly. And surprisingly, I think you'll find the slower you smoke a tobacco, the more taste you will experience. So learn to sip rather than gulp.p
> 
> F. Prefect


That's a great way to explain tongue bite. I don't know if anyone has had a similar experience, but I usually don't get bitten unless I go and brush my teeth after smoking. Perhaps it has something to do with the ph in the toothpaste.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I saw this at the B&M today, and was tempted to pick up a tin. I'm kind of glad I didn't now. Never tasted ass as Moo describes it, but probably not something I would care for in a pipe tobacco, and I definitely don't need a scalded tongue.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Only aromatic I've takin a liking to is _PipesandCigars.com_ Butternut Burley. 
More flavor, less tongue bite......................:2


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I finally got around to trying this one out. I don't like it. The tin aroma is great. As mentioned above, this thing will bite even when you're not puffing hard. It smells nicer than what it smokes. I could pick out some fruit flavour, but it seems fairly artificial. I can't recommend this to anyone. If you're an aromatic smoker, there's better ones out there (firedance comes to mind if you're looking for vanilla/fruit type of note) I'll give this one a 3.5/10. (the extra 0.5 is for the tin aroma)


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

I like VA's a lot, too much to be honest. Bought a can of Blue Note 50G as the shop told me to steer clear of it. Should have listened to him, horrible smoke.

Dave


----------

